# Iverheart Max discontinued? Need alternative recommendations



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi all,

I tried to refill my Iverheart Max prescription at KV Supply and they told me that it's no longer being produced, that the company was shut down by the FDA? 

I still have 6 months left on the script there, but can't use it. I see Iverheart Max at FS and other places... If it's just that they have leftover stock and it won't be produced any more, I would rather make the switch now; Maximus is 14 months old.

Maximus is due next week and now I need to find an alternative HW med and get a new script. 

I've seen a few people mention Interceptor and that it's "back", but by a different company... sigh.

I did a lot of research on Iverheart Max before buying and using it, but don't have a lot of time, so wanted to reach out here and see what others are using.

Thanks in advance!

Mog


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Triheart Plus is another inexpensive, generic version of Heartguard Plus. I think Walmart's Pharmacy also carries their own version called Pet Trust Plus. The price will be within a few bucks of Iverheart.


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm more concerned with getting a good product, than saving a few bucks. I remember Iverheart covered tape worm I believe, when others didn't? This is going off of 2 year old research, so I may be wrong 

Again, wanted to see what the regular's here recommend. 

Has anyone heard why it's been discontinued? I see the Virbac site is still up and everyone else has Iverhart except KV supply. Can't find any articles as to it being discontinued...

Thanks!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

They've had quality control issues with Iverheart for years (recall after recall). It might be related to that. I'm not sure. 

To get the broad range of deworming, I think you have to look at more expensive products: Advantage Multi, Trifexis, and possibly Revolution. I don't know what Interceptor covers. They still won't get tapes, but they'll get whips. Tapes aren't an issue unless you have fleas. Whips are in the soil and harder to avoid in some areas. They also can make dogs very sick (unlike tapes). Whipworm (and hookworm) protection is a much bigger deal to me that tapeworm protection.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Don't know if you'd be interested, but I get my Interceptor Spectrum from Pets Megastore in Australia. It's made by Novartis. The 12 pack is $72.11 plus shipping (unless they're having one of their free shipping promotions). I might be wrong but I "think" shipping is about $5 or 6.
Pets Megastore : Interceptor Spectrum Large Blue 12 Pack - US$72.11 [AU$99.40] discount medical supplies for pets


----------



## JessAndHerWolf (Jul 25, 2015)

Darn! My vet JUST switched us to that last time I restocked. Which was in like September. I will have to figure out something else too.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

My Vet told me they were bought out by another company.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

gsdheeler said:


> My Vet told me they were bought out by another company.


Ah! That would explain why some other commonly used Virbac products (like Ketochlor shampoo) are out of stock or backordered.


----------



## Dewayne (Sep 30, 2015)

Been using Sentinel made by Novartis on Chevi for almost a year . Eboni has been on them for 2 months . For heart worms , hookworm,round worms,whip worms and helps in flea control . $120 for 12 months worth and $25 rebate .


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

*Heartgard Plus from Australia*



arycrest said:


> Don't know if you'd be interested, but I get my Interceptor Spectrum from Pets Megastore in Australia. It's made by Novartis. The 12 pack is $72.11 plus shipping (unless they're having one of their free shipping promotions). I might be wrong but I "think" shipping is about $5 or 6.
> Pets Megastore : Interceptor Spectrum Large Blue 12 Pack - US$72.11 [AU$99.40] discount medical supplies for pets


I get my Heartgard Plus from PetsofOz in Australia as well and you don't need an RX to get it. Shipping around $5.00.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

SusiQ said:


> I get my Heartgard Plus from PetsofOz in Australia as well and you don't need an RX to get it. Shipping around $5.00.


Have you ever ordered COMFORTIS from them? If so did you have a problem? Pets Megastore won't ship it to the United States. GOSH DARN ... I JUST SAW THE SMALL MESSAGE THAT THEY DON'T SHIP COMFORTIS TO THE U. S. EITHER!!!


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2020)

Dewayne said:


> Been using Sentinel made by Novartis on Chevi for almost a year . Eboni has been on them for 2 months . For heart worms , hookworm,round worms,whip worms and helps in flea control . $120 for 12 months worth and $25 rebate .


Where did you order your Sentinel from? Thank you. I just tried Iverhart Max Soft Chews on my 80 lb dog. it was at least a few weeks ago that i gave him the chew. Two days ago he started being lethargic and flinching constantly if you reached to pet him or touched him. He seemed very sick. I was going to take him to the emergency Vet when i gave him some human food to eat and made him get up and go outside to see if he could walk ok and he seemed to be constipated, finally went to the bathroom & then was better. Something had to of caused that acting sick for a good part of the day that day. I thought he must have eaten something that made him sick but i don't know and now that I am reading this med has been discontinued, it makes me wonder if i am giving him a bad med? Why would a pharmacy fill a script for this if it has problems?


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2020)

i forgot to add that i use to give my dog Sentinel and Bravecto without issues for over a year. If i should stop giving him the Iverhart or the other new flea/tick med i ordered,need to look up the name, i need to know right away. my vet did not say anything about these meds having issues so i thought they were fine.


----------

